# Mystery Seiko



## Oldynewby (Mar 16, 2009)

Greetings all,

I'm new to this watch collecting malarky, that is to say I've always liked watches and I've always owned several, so when I came across this site while researching one of my "keepers" I realised that with a current stable of six and plans to accumulate more I probably should start putting my hand up to being called "a collector". So here I am!

I'll start off with my research question. I've got a Seiko 7005-8032 which I'm trying to find out about. According to info gleaned from other sites the 7005 movement didn't come about until about 1969/70 but my watch was bought by my father in around April 1966. I'm sure of the date as we were emigrating to Australia at the time and he bought it at Hong Kong Airport during a stopover.

I've been all over the internet but I've never found a photo to match to the model number. The serial number is 181420, which gives a date of August 1961 or 1971 if I'm reading it correctly, but if it was bought in 1966, then that rules out 1971. The other seemingly "non-standard" feature is that the model code doesn't appear below the 6 as it does on all the others. Could this be a feature of watches made before a certain date?

It crossed my mind that it could be counterfeit but I'm sure even the Chinese couldn't fake something that was 4 years away from being made! Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Has the case back ever been changed?


----------



## Oldynewby (Mar 16, 2009)

Unlikely but very possible!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is it a 7005 movement in the watch?

does it have any numbers at all at the '6'?

My guess is the caseback has been changed at some point like Paul said...


----------



## Oldynewby (Mar 16, 2009)

No numbers at all at the "6" and the movement's a 7005A.


----------

